# I can't drink any liquids



## Girl123 (Jun 28, 2014)

I can't drink any liquids or I'll get bloating or diarrhea. So I only drink anything when I'm at home or alone. Does this happen to anyone else? What do you do ?


----------



## jaimeculpepper (Apr 25, 2016)

No I am dont have this kind of problem but I suggest you to consult a doctor.


----------



## HeavenlyJess (Apr 26, 2016)

What about just plain water?


----------



## SusanMcGee (Mar 15, 2016)

consult a doctor.


----------



## ccoleman (Apr 10, 2017)

You body is mostly made up of liquid, so you definitely need it. If you haven't already, you might ask your doctor if something could medically cause this. Hope you figure something out and stay hydrated!


----------

